# White House Petition to restore the human right to grow and use plants...



## DNAprotection (Feb 8, 2014)

please consider signing this, either link will get you there, thanks...

Short URL: http://wh.gov/lnb4s
Save and Share this URL: https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/recognize-naturally-endowed-human-right-grow-and-use-plants-pursuit-life-and-effort-live/yPP7lQxX

[h=4]WE PETITION THE OBAMA ADMINISTRATION TO:[/h][h=1]Recognize the naturally endowed human right to grow and use plants in pursuit of life and in effort to live[/h]Restore the natural human right to grow and use plants.
"The enumeration in the Constitution, of certain rights, shall not be construed to deny or disparage others retained by the people."
Humans are naturally endowed with the fundamental right to partner with the soil and posses the seeds of, and partner with, and grow the plants of this earth for their own uses as individuals in pursuit of life and in effort to live, and that such basic human rights exist and are held in perpetuity outside of the constitutional responsibility of government to protect an individuals right to engage in commerce.
*Created:* Feb 08, 2014
*Issues:* Agriculture, Human Rights, Natural Resources


----------



## Commander Strax (Feb 8, 2014)

I clicked the link and if I signed I would have been 2nd.... there was ONE signature. Fuck that !


----------



## LordRalh3 (Feb 8, 2014)

Theres one of these every week. If you want to actually do something pick up your actual phone and call both of your areas senators and all of your reps and tell them you want them to favor full removal of marijuana from there CSA


----------



## DNAprotection (Feb 8, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> I clicked the link and if I signed I would have been 2nd.... there was ONE signature. Fuck that !


the petition was just created less than 1/2 hour ago lol you were prolly the second person to click on


----------



## DNAprotection (Feb 8, 2014)

LordRalh3 said:


> Theres one of these every week. If you want to actually do something pick up your actual phone and call both of your areas senators and all of your reps and tell them you want them to favor full removal of marijuana from there CSA


actually what you suggest happens every day and is obviously just as much (if not more so) an exercise in futility...so 'if you want to actually do something', pick up your pen and paper and gather all your wits to fashion the statement of the petition into a federal civil case and then file suit against the feds for unconstitutional laws that violate your human rights


----------



## nameno (Feb 8, 2014)

Don't be scared do it all & more if you can think of something else,do it. I call so regular even had 1 to call me back. I don't think he's been there long enough to get bought or caught. Tim Scott sounded like a man,the rest of them sound like liars to me. He's young enough to understand pot & old enough to have some wisdom. Have a good day!!


edit: Thanks DNA,you said it right.


----------



## DNAprotection (Feb 10, 2014)

i wonder if its 'scared' or apathy that keeps us in the masters cage?
folks tend to 'leave' and go back into abusive relationships many times before they actually finally abandon the relationship, but then some end up getting right back into the same kind of relationship with someone else...are we simply just more inclined to stick with what we are use to (what we know) rather than the uncomfortable (fear of the unknown) option of change?
ps...2 votes sigs so far in the petition lol...


----------



## Commander Strax (Feb 10, 2014)

OK, now there is 2..... I will sign when it gets to 1000


----------



## DNAprotection (Feb 11, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> OK, now there is 2..... I will sign when it gets to 1000


lol you may need to call the good doctor in to help make that so commander because there is a 30 day expiration date on the petition and to even get a 1000 sigs it may take a few back and forth tardis trips...


----------



## BSD0621 (Feb 12, 2014)

you do realize that our "Democracy" is so corrupt straight down to the core right?? even the DEA was built on hypocritical agendas... You want to take the country back? then use FORCE! Signing petitions don;'t do jack shit 

Source: http://graphicpolicy.com/2012/12/03/petition-asks-president-obama-for-a-death-star-by-2016/


----------



## BSD0621 (Feb 12, 2014)

DNAprotection said:


> i wonder if its 'scared' or apathy that keeps us in the masters cage?
> folks tend to 'leave' and go back into abusive relationships many times before they actually finally abandon the relationship, but then some end up getting right back into the same kind of relationship with someone else...are we simply just more inclined to stick with what we are use to (what we know) rather than the uncomfortable (fear of the unknown) option of change?
> ps...2 votes sigs so far in the petition lol...


We are more inclined to stick with familiar things, either good or bad. Why do you think a large percentage of those that go to prison long term end up right back? that is all they fucking know!


----------



## DNAprotection (Feb 12, 2014)

BSD0621 said:


> you do realize that our "Democracy" is so corrupt straight down to the core right?? even the DEA was built on hypocritical agendas... You want to take the country back? then use FORCE! Signing petitions don;'t do jack shit
> 
> Source: http://graphicpolicy.com/2012/12/03/petition-asks-president-obama-for-a-death-star-by-2016/


before one commits to a battle of any kind, it would be practical for one to know exactly what the are fighting for...
in other words do you agree with the declaration of the human right described in the petition that prompted this thread and is such worth fighting for?
if your personal answer is yes, then it makes sense to visit all the possibilities of how to bring such to be...
is war the most reasonable and practical solution to restoring such human rights?
that of course would depend on if all other possibilities have been tried and exhausted and in this circumstance such is not the case...
for example, have you filed a fed case concerning the restoration of said human rights?
has anyone ever?
if you are still here and are willing to respond to this, then we can talk more about whether or not its time for war...peace


----------



## DNAprotection (Feb 16, 2014)

BSD0621 said:


> We are more inclined to stick with familiar things, either good or bad. Why do you think a large percentage of those that go to prison long term end up right back? that is all they fucking know!


then get familiar with yourself = what you are and what that means with respect to how that relates to everything else...and in regards to the issue at hand here, such translates to this kind of statement missing from whats 'familiar' etc...
"(section) 1. 
Humans are naturally endowed with the fundamental right to partner with the soil and posses the seeds of, and partner with, and grow the plants of this earth for their own uses as individuals in pursuit of life and in effort to live, and that such basic human rights exist and are held in perpetuity outside of the constitutional responsibility of government to protect an individuals right to engage in commerce."


-Lake County 'Freedom to Grow Plants' Human Rights Initiative 11564-
Whereas on this day of November 4, 2014, in the State of California, the people of the County of Lake do hereby find and declare that:
When in the Course of human events, it becomes necessary for people to reaffirm and reestablish the fundamental human rights that they are naturally endowed, and to assume among the powers of the earth, the equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's origins entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of humankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to come forward in the reestablishment of those rights.
We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all humans are created equal, that they are naturally endowed with certain Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness,
--That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, 
--That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to re-declare and reestablish the inherent human rights that would intrinsically correct such governmental negligence, and to reconstitute such in a form as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness, and in accordance with the 9th amendment of the Constitution of the United State of America:
Amendment IX,
"The enumeration in the Constitution, of certain rights, shall not be construed to deny or disparage others retained by the people."
And, also in accordance with the California State Constitution's Article 1 Declaration of Rights:
Section 21., ...
"This declaration of rights may not be construed to impair or deny others retained by the people."
And,
--Whereas disregard and contempt for certain human rights have resulted in barbarous acts which have outraged the conscience of humankind, and the advent of a world in which human beings shall enjoy freedom of speech and belief and freedom from fear and want has been proclaimed as the highest aspiration of the common people, it has become necessary to reaffirm and specifically constitute that:

(section) 1. 
Humans are naturally endowed with the fundamental right to partner with the soil and posses the seeds of, and partner with, and grow the plants of this earth for their own uses as individuals in pursuit of life and in effort to live, and that such basic human rights exist and are held in perpetuity outside of the constitutional responsibility of government to protect an individuals right to engage in commerce.
(section) 1.(a)
All County of Lake residents who exercise the rights described in section 1., and are compliant with section 2.(a), and are gardening outside (outdoor) or in green houses, are exempt from any county permitting or other county ordinances that would limit an individuals home gardening efforts in conjunction with section 1. 
(section) 1.(b)
The County of Lake shall encourage and cooperate with people exercising the rights described in section 1 in every way available, and individuals exercising such rights in effort to grow food for their own consumption shall be exempt from paying for the portion of their water use that goes to water such food gardens, and such exemptions are to be determined based on garden size and the reasonable amount of water it takes to maintain such, and also based on the physical increase in water usage that exceeds the normal average water usage of the particular household without a food garden. 
(section) 2.
Should neighbor complaints that are not related to section 2.(a), or are not related to a specific medically verifiable toxic health risk to the public arise as an official complaint to the county as a result of individuals exercising the rights as described in section 1., (not withstanding any effected party choosing to seek remedy and or reparations by way of litigation through civil proceedings), all the effected parties shall be directed to mediation provided for by the County of Lake, and if resolution between the effected parties cannot be achieved in a reasonable effort to mediate, the effected parties shall then continue mediation at their own expense (to be equally divided between the effected parties) until a resolution between the parties can be agreed upon, or until the effected parties agree to withdraw from mediation. 
(section) 2.(a) 
All who exercise the rights described in section 1., shall take reasonable care to prevent environmental destruction, and are responsible to mitigate any possible foreseen negative impacts on the natural environments, and all persons who neglect such practices shall be subject to the authority of any County of Lake ordinance(s) that would provide reasonable remedy, but such remedies are to be used to help individuals come into compliance with this section and not to unreasonably burden individuals who exercise the rights described in section 1.
(section) 2.(b)
The County of Lake Environmental Health department shall administer over individual circumstances that may arise due to non compliance with section 2., section 2.(a), and section 2.(c), but all such administrative authority and 'compliance checks' shall be restricted to circumstances where a verifiable neighbor complaint has been officially registered with the county, and such authority shall not be blanketly imposed on those who exercise the rights as described in section 1., or 1.(a).
(section) 2(c)
If an individual's income qualifies for the low income standards of the county, then the county shall assist in an individuals effort to comply with section 2.(a) by mitigating the costs of any such remedies, but shall not do so in cases where the environmental damage is occurring from an individuals use of non organic gardening chemicals including but not limited to pesticides, herbicides, fungicides and fertilizers, and the County of Lake retains the authority to limit the use of such chemicals if such a remedy is applicable to the circumstance(s).
(section) 3.
All County, State and Federal criminal laws that exist in conflict with individuals exercising the human rights as described in section 1., (and not withstanding an individual in violation of using illegal gardening chemicals including but not limited to certain pesticides, herbicides, fungicides and fertilizers), are to be set aside unless it can be determined that the individual circumstance is occurring within the context of 'commerce' related activities as defined herein, 
--For the expressed purposes of this document the word "commerce" shall be taken to mean:
The buying and selling of goods in any form, as between individual humans, and in direct reference to the exchange of United States currency (or other such legally recognized tender) for such goods or services.
(section) 3.(a)
If any provision of this Initiative or the application thereof to any person or circumstance is held invalid, such invalidity shall not affect other provisions or applications of the Initiative which can be given effect without the invalid provision or application, and to this end the provisions of this Initiative are severable. The People of the County of Lake hereby declare that we would have adopted this Initiative irrespective of the invalidity of any particular portion thereof.


----------



## DNAprotection (Feb 17, 2014)

the UN has an outline on human rights, but they also have agenda 21 lol...

http://www.ohchr.org/en/issues/pages/whatarehumanrights.aspx

"What are human rights?Human rights are rights inherent to all human beings, whatever our nationality, place of residence, sex, national or ethnic origin, colour, religion, language, or any other status. We are all equally entitled to our human rights without discrimination. These rights are all interrelated, interdependent and indivisible.
Universal human rights are often expressed and guaranteed by law, in the forms of treaties, customary international law , general principles and other sources of international law. International human rights law lays down obligations of Governments to act in certain ways or to refrain from certain acts, in order to promote and protect human rights and fundamental freedoms of individuals or groups."


----------



## DNAprotection (Feb 17, 2014)

the petition needs 150 sigs to be searchable online and there is still only 2 sigs lol 
this place must be mostly populated with house slaves


----------



## SunJ (Feb 18, 2014)

BSD0621 said:


> you do realize that our "Democracy" is so corrupt straight down to the core right?? even the DEA was built on hypocritical agendas... You want to take the country back? then use FORCE! Signing petitions don;'t do jack shit
> 
> Source: http://graphicpolicy.com/2012/12/03/petition-asks-president-obama-for-a-death-star-by-2016/


I feel you. And I'm trying to start something that will appeal not just to stoners, but American's in general. If we can pull it off, ie: get enough people to do this one simple thing... the wizard behind the curtain will take note and realize it's time to change before the illusion comes crashing down through his very own front gates. There is a way for peaceful revolution, and I have faith that we can do it.

You're right, though, I've noticed a lot of a beat down attitudes from some folks here. Can you blame them? They feed us shit and expect us to thank them? Those times are coming to an end, my friend. I just ask that you read the words that I write and contribute your own ideas to mix.

Rollitup.org may someday be know to history books as where the New American Revolution began.

Wouldn't that be cool?

Peace & Greens


----------



## DNAprotection (Feb 19, 2014)

SunJ said:


> I feel you. And I'm trying to start something that will appeal not just to stoners, but American's in general. If we can pull it off, ie: get enough people to do this one simple thing... the wizard behind the curtain will take note and realize it's time to change before the illusion comes crashing down through his very own front gates. There is a way for peaceful revolution, and I have faith that we can do it.
> 
> You're right, though, I've noticed a lot of a beat down attitudes from some folks here. Can you blame them? They feed us shit and expect us to thank them? Those times are coming to an end, my friend. I just ask that you read the words that I write and contribute your own ideas to mix.
> 
> ...


i feel you as well SunJ, i'm curious what your plan is though?
but if it falls short of this reality that relates to all humans being the turn key, then i'm not sure what you mean:



Restore the natural human right to grow and use plants.
"The enumeration in the Constitution, of certain rights, shall not be construed to deny or disparage others retained by the people."
Humans are naturally endowed with the fundamental right to partner with the soil and posses the seeds of, and partner with, and grow the plants of this earth for their own uses as individuals in pursuit of life and in effort to live, and that such basic human rights exist and are held in perpetuity outside of the constitutional responsibility of government to protect an individuals right to engage in commerce.​


----------



## DNAprotection (Feb 19, 2014)

ok, correct me if im wrong, but i looked at your recent posts and the best i can figure is this is your plan:



SunJ said:


> It is as simple as going to your ballot box. There are no petitions to sign or dirty politicians to grease. It doesn't even matter who you vote into what office or what policy you vote for or against, but before you drop that ballot in the box, put a nice BIG GREEN "W" on the front of it for those counting the votes to see. When they see enough of them and start wondering just WTF is going on, I'm sure the press will do their job and figure it out!


first of all what do you mean by 'legalization'?
bro ya gotta know what your asking for and i could write 100 laws that could meet the definition of that word and not one of which would i vote for...
in other words what does the 'W' mean?...people not knowing what exactly that means is not an advantage, it becomes a great disadvantage as its so easily co-opted for nefarious purposes...
im thinking you havent thought this through very well before you posted it 
i like your energy though 
keep up the energy flow, just focus it on the end result of human rights, thats the place where the issue concerns all humans...



Restore the natural human right to grow and use plants.
"The enumeration in the Constitution, of certain rights, shall not be construed to deny or disparage others retained by the people."
Humans are naturally endowed with the fundamental right to partner with the soil and posses the seeds of, and partner with, and grow the plants of this earth for their own uses as individuals in pursuit of life and in effort to live, and that such basic human rights exist and are held in perpetuity outside of the constitutional responsibility of government to protect an individuals right to engage in commerce.​


----------



## SunJ (Feb 19, 2014)

I posted about this elsewhere earlier today... My vision of "legalization" is the immediate rescheduling of marijuana as a "dangerous drug" and have it be given back to man. Anyone that wants to grow some for themselves should be allowed to do so and do so responsibly. Don't sell it to anyone or give it to kids. Barter, but don't sell. For others that just wish to consume, a regulated and taxed market provides them with an alternative to alcohol.... It's. Just. Like. Alcohol..... in that respect. That was hard to say, because Marijuana is not at all "just like alcohol" in it's effect, as we all know. 

I also want to see the immediate release of ALL non-violent drug offenders & call for serious investigation into why things like mushrooms are illegal!


----------



## DNAprotection (Feb 20, 2014)

SunJ said:


> I posted about this elsewhere earlier today... My vision of "legalization" is the immediate rescheduling of marijuana as a "dangerous drug" and have it be given back to man. Anyone that wants to grow some for themselves should be allowed to do so and do so responsibly. Don't sell it to anyone or give it to kids. Barter, but don't sell. For others that just wish to consume, a regulated and taxed market provides them with an alternative to alcohol.... It's. Just. Like. Alcohol..... in that respect. That was hard to say, because Marijuana is not at all "just like alcohol" in it's effect, as we all know.
> 
> I also want to see the immediate release of ALL non-violent drug offenders & call for serious investigation into why things like mushrooms are illegal!


seriously bro does that summarize the depth of your understanding of this issue?
if you still think this is just about cannabis then you are simply not ready for prime time...
the jurisdictional issues at play here go directly to your human right to grow any plant for your own use...
you seriously need to have a better understanding of how law works before you start thinking you know what the laws should look like...
maybe you think cannabis is the only useful plant 'we' would ever want to grow?
or maybe you would like to fight this regulation battle over every plant species on earth one species at a time, hell why not, got nothing better to do right?...and if human rights are none existent or irrelevant as seems to be the case in your mind then of course we need to spend the next 500 years deciding what plants should be prohibited and scheduled and regulated or not etc...is that about right?


----------



## DNAprotection (Feb 20, 2014)

so whats up SunJ?
what are you here for?


----------



## SunJ (Feb 20, 2014)

Trying to consolidate this elsewhere. Join over here:

https://www.rollitup.org/washington-patients/799749-every-revolution-begins-someone-taking.html


----------



## DNAprotection (Feb 20, 2014)

SunJ said:


> Trying to consolidate this elsewhere. Join over here:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/washington-patients/799749-every-revolution-begins-someone-taking.html


yes but the question posed to you here is taking a stand for what?
have you read nothing here?


----------



## SunJ (Feb 20, 2014)

The answer is yes.


----------



## DNAprotection (Feb 20, 2014)

SunJ said:


> The answer is yes.


your joking right?
cuz your shooting 50%, i hope you do better than that on tests 
why not answer the other half of those two questions SunJ?


----------



## SunJ (Feb 20, 2014)

Obviously, I was answering only your first question and I was politely trying to not hijack someone else's thread by starting my own on this topic. I gave you some gentle nudges that perhaps it would be better suited for discussion there. Your second question doesn't really deserve a response, as I'm also, obviously, reading everything here.

Just trying to show some courtesy to the OP.

Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## DNAprotection (Feb 21, 2014)

DNAprotection said:


> yes but the question posed to you here is taking a stand for what?
> have you read nothing here?





SunJ said:


> The answer is yes.





SunJ said:


> Obviously, I was answering only your first question and I was politely trying to not hijack someone else's thread by starting my own on this topic. I gave you some gentle nudges that perhaps it would be better suited for discussion there. Your second question doesn't really deserve a response, as I'm also, obviously, reading everything here.
> 
> Just trying to show some courtesy to the OP.
> 
> Sorry if I offended you.


bro what offends me the most is your un-thought out 'plan' to nowhere...
thats what i keep asking you about and thats what you keep avoiding...
"I was answering only your first question" 
really? so your answer to 'taking a stand for what?' (the 1st question) is "yes" ? lol ok but...is that your final answer? 
see now i thought you were answering the second question with that "yes" = 'have you read nothing here?', and so naturally i figured you had read nothing here...
SunJ, the best courtesy you can show us all at this point would be to just be coherent and answer the questions honestly...
so i'll ask again...
what specifically are you trying to accomplish? ('legalization' is not an satisfactory answer, as already discussed, be specific)
whats your plan? 
how do your goals and plan equate into a restoration of basic human rights? (as such is whats missing from the legal equation surrounding cannabis)

ps...how can you be 'hijacking' this thread when im the op and i've requested your response? kinda silly...i think thats just your excuse to avoid answering the questions


----------



## DNAprotection (Feb 21, 2014)

seriously SunJ, i do not mean to offend you either, but there is a war on nature and human rights so my questions go to making sure you understand this...so please give specific answers if you would, thanks


----------



## SunJ (Feb 21, 2014)

My apologies, I get on here pretty medicated sometimes.... actually just started trying this tincture for my back issues... stuff works great!

So you are the OP here, my bad! I'll try to bring you up to speed since you have so politely asked!  I am a former contractor in the nuclear field for the government. I'm also a MMJ patient. I ALSO tried to get a reality series that would essentially pay for my I-502 license but failed to gain the support I needed for it in time to make it happen. Oh well. I move on.

I've been politically active to one degree or another on many different sides of many different issues over the years, and even though I don't have the reality series, I choose to continue to use my story to help educate those who really need it! Here on RIU and elsewhere, I've floated an idea that might be worth a try come this November election. It's a pretty simple thing to do and if we can get up off our collectively stoned asses and do it all as ONE, I think we can see the immediate decriminalization of marijuana nationwide followed by the release of all non-violent marijuana offenders. I also recommend the reduction of all police force budgets for the "War on Individual Rights" be reduced by a percentage aligning with the percentage of non-marijuana busts they had made in previous years.

That's the first step. If we can accomplish that... we would be poised to demand other human brain receptor pleasing molecules to be unscheduled and objectively studied. This call coincides with a demand of all remaining non-violent prisoners of this unholy war. While still not "legal" at this point, law enforcement will receive direction to make these kinds of busts low priority, essentially, a REAL crime has to be involved for the drugs to matter.

Subject to study findings, I hope sensible heads will prevail in light of current, accurate, unbiased research will lay the ground work for a system of regulation that puts responsibility on the individual.

We can demand our rights back if we all do it together. If they refuse to hand them back, we can then taken them back at the ballot box by voting out every single candidate that is in opposition.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFN125H21mo


----------



## SunJ (Feb 21, 2014)

I'll also post the emails I sent my state senator today in opposition to the changes they are trying to make in our current MMJ laws.

Bill: 2149 (Oppose)
Subject: Current bill shows a complete lack of understanding of the issue...


2149, if passed, will place undue hardships on an untold many. I am a former Hanford worker; I've worked as a Senior Radiological Control Technician & Senior Health Physics Technician for various companies. I'm currently undergoing my 3rd layoff in 4 years.


I'm also a medical marijuana patient. Patients don't just smoke the flowers, but often process the plants into friendlier edible or otherwise concentrated forms like oil or butter. The limitations proposed will severely limit patient's abilities to do this.


In addition to the unrealistic reduction of plant numbers, the forcing of everyone to place 3 in flower and 3 in vegetative states is not feasible for a few reasons. People with limited indoor garden space often only run one phase at a time. Those lucky enough to be able to grow outdoors in nature have absolutely no control over the cycles and would effectively be limited to 3 plants PER YEAR.

Please consider what I have to say and call me, maybe?

Response: You have requested a response from Senator Sharon Brown

*I ran out of characters, so the "maybe?" part didn't make it on the official email.... but I had to continue...*

Sorry, but 1000 characters simply wasn't enough to finish expressing my opposition to this bill.


While I-502 is still in its infancy and regulators are scrambling to figure everything out, it is best to not mess with a system that is not broken. Get 502 up and running smoothly before making any attempts to change current medical marijuana laws.


If anything, add protection for patients (even every Washington resident!) for employment purposes. I've taken a huge risk to my professional life for my vocal support of these issues and I hope you will consider my opinions seriously.


Again, I can be called at the provided number or emailed at the provided email anytime to answer any questions to help enlighten anyone on the subject.


Many thanks!


----------



## DNAprotection (Feb 21, 2014)

SunJ, thanks for the responses, I appreciate all you have written here, and in relation to hanford, my friends and relatives were 'down winders'...
but i wish i could somehow get you to appreciate that the most simple and foundation rooted answer to all the issues you have raised is in a simple declaration of human rights (as enclosed herein), and how such works to shift the frame work of the topic in such a way that it becomes more directly relative and relevant to all humans...can you understand that? 
for example on monday i'll be delivering this proposed ballot measure for placement on our county wide ballot in the nov gen elections...
nothing like it has ever been on a ballot in any county or any state ever in so far as i know...but it most clearly is where you can find sensible solutions to the concerns you've raised etc...
ps...we are still in the editing process, so any input is welcome...

---Lake County 'Freedom to Grow Plants' Human Rights Initiative- Ordinance 11564---
Whereas in the State of California, the people of the County of Lake do hereby find and declare that:
When in the Course of human events, it becomes necessary for people to reaffirm and reestablish the fundamental human rights that they are naturally endowed, and to assume among the powers of the earth, the equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's origins entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of humankind requires that they should declare the causes which compel them to come forward in the reestablishment of those rights.
We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all humans are created equal, that they are naturally endowed with certain Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness,
--That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, --That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to re-declare and reestablish the inherent human rights that would intrinsically correct such governmental negligence, and to reconstitute such in a form as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness, and in accordance with the 9th amendment of the Constitution of the United States of America:
Amendment IX, "The enumeration in the Constitution, of certain rights, shall not be construed to deny or disparage others retained by the people.",
And, also in accordance with the California State Constitution's Article 1 Declaration of Rights:
Section 21., ..."This declaration of rights may not be construed to impair or deny others retained by the people.",
And,--Whereas disregard and contempt for certain human rights have resulted in barbarous acts which have outraged the conscience of humankind, and in the advent of a world in which human beings shall enjoy freedom of speech and belief and freedom from fear and want has been proclaimed as the highest aspiration of the common people, it has become necessary to reaffirm and specifically constitute that:
(section) 1. 
Humans are naturally endowed with the fundamental right to cultivate and grow the plants of this earth, and posses the seeds thereof, for their own needs as individuals in pursuit of life and in effort to live, and that such basic human rights exist and are held in perpetuity outside of the constitutional responsibility of government to protect an individuals right to engage in commerce.
(section) 1.(a)
All County of Lake residents who exercise the rights described in section 1., and are compliant with section 2.(a), and are gardening outside (outdoor) or in green houses (and not withstanding any generally applicable urgency ordinance specifically relating to water conservation), are exempt from any county permitting or other county ordinances that would limit an individual's home gardening efforts in conjunction with section 1.
(section) 2.
Should neighbor complaints that are not related to section 2.(a), or are not related to a specific medically verifiable toxic health risk to the public arise as an official complaint to the county as a result of an individual(s) exercising the rights as described in section 1., (not withstanding any effected party choosing to seek remedy and or reparations by way of litigation through civil proceedings), all the effected parties shall be directed to mediation provided for by the County of Lake, and if resolution between the effected parties cannot be achieved in a reasonable effort to mediate (to be determined by the mediator), the effected parties shall then continue mediation at their own expense (to be equally divided between the effected parties) until a resolution between the parties can be agreed upon, or until the effected parties agree to withdraw from mediation. 
(section) 2.(a) 
All who exercise the rights described in section 1., shall take reasonable care to prevent environmental destruction, and are responsible to mitigate any possible foreseen negative impacts on the natural environments, and all persons who neglect such practices shall be subject to the authority designated under section 2.(b) herein, but such remedies are to be used to help individuals come into compliance with this section and not to unreasonably burden individuals who exercise the rights described in section 1.
(section) 2.(b)
The County of Lake Environmental Health department shall administer over individual circumstances that may arise related to section 2., section 2.(a), and section 2.(c) herein, but all such administrative authority and compliance inquiries shall be restricted to circumstances where a verifiable neighbor (or resident of the county) complaint in writing has been officially registered with the county, and such authority shall not be blanketly or randomly imposed on those who exercise the rights as described in section 1., or 1.(a).
(section) 2(c)
If an individual's income qualifies for the low income standards of the county, then the county shall assist in an individual's effort to comply with section 2.(a) by mitigating the costs of any such remedies, but shall not do so in cases where the environmental damage is occurring from an individual's use of non organic gardening chemicals including but not limited to pesticides, herbicides, fungicides and fertilizers, and the County of Lake retains the authority to limit the use of such chemicals if such a remedy is applicable to the circumstance(s).
(section) 3.
All County, State and Federal criminal laws that exist in conflict with individual's exercising the human rights as described in section 1., (and not withstanding an individual in violation of using illegal gardening chemicals including but not limited to certain pesticides, herbicides, fungicides and fertilizers), are to be set aside unless it can be determined that the individual circumstance is occurring within the context of 'commerce' related activities as defined herein, 
--For the expressed purposes of this document the word "commerce" shall be taken to mean:
The buying and selling of goods in any form, and in direct reference to the exchange of United States currency (or other such legally recognized tender) for such goods or services.
(section) 3.(a)
If any provision of this Initiative or the application thereof to any person or circumstance is held invalid, such invalidity shall not affect other provisions or applications of the Initiative which can be given effect without the invalid provision or application, and to this end the provisions of this Initiative are severable. The People of the County of Lake hereby declare that we would have adopted this Initiative irrespective of the invalidity of any particular portion thereof.


----------



## SunJ (Feb 21, 2014)

I like it! And I like how how you think and put your words down! Sorry for the rough start, pretty sure we're going to get along just fine!


----------



## DNAprotection (Feb 22, 2014)

SunJ said:


> I like it! And I like how how you think and put your words down! Sorry for the rough start, pretty sure we're going to get along just fine!


right on SunJ! thanks, it's still in the editing process, but it looks like its a go for sig gathering and making it on the ballot.
a simple human rights campaign to declare this human right in every community that is struggling with this issue right now would literally blindside the opposition and put many of them in a very awkward position 
(not to mention shifting the framework of the national discussion to being relevant to all humans etc)


----------



## DNAprotection (Feb 27, 2014)

hey SunJ you still got your ears on? 
we are at crunch time for turning this in, so if *anyone has editing or other suggestions*, now is the time to please bring them forward, thanks.
below is the revised version (have made some major changes), but I've also been wondering if we should include definitions for the word "*needs*" from "to be used for their own needs", and the word "*inquiries*" from section 2.(b)?


----'Freedom to Grow Plants' Initiative- Ordinance 11564----
Whereas in the State of California, the people of the County of Lake do hereby find and declare that:
When in the Course of human events, it becomes necessary for people to reaffirm and reestablish the fundamental human rights with which they are naturally endowed, and to assume among the powers of the earth, the equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's origins entitle them, and to recognize a decent respect to for the opinions of humankind, requires that they should declare the causes which compel them to come forward toward the reestablishment of those rights.
We hold these truths to be self-evident: That all humans beings are created equal. That human beings are naturally endowed with certain Rights, and that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness. That to secure these rights, governments are instituted, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed. That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to re-declare and reestablish the inherent human rights that would intrinsically correct such governmental negligence, and to reconstitute such in a form as to them shall seem most likely to effect their safety and happiness.
Therefore, in accordance with the 9th amendment of the Constitution of the United States of America, 
Amendment IX:
"The enumeration in the Constitution, of certain rights, shall not be construed to deny or disparage others retained by the people.",
and also in accordance with the California State Constitution's Article 1 Declaration of Rights, Section 21.: ..."This declaration of rights may not be construed to impair or deny others retained by the people.",
and, also as consistent with County of Lake Ordinance No. 2267 in relation to private property rights, and, 
whereas disregard and contempt for certain human rights have resulted in barbarous acts which have outraged the conscience of humankind, and, whereas in a world which human beings endeavor to enjoy freedom of speech and belief, and where freedom from fear and want has been proclaimed as the highest aspiration of peoples everywhere, be it here proclaimed that it has become necessary to reaffirm and specifically re-constitute the self evident inherent freedom to grow and use plants as described herein: 
(Section 1.) 
That human beings are naturally endowed with the fundamental right to have and grow the naturally occurring plants of this earth, and the naturally occurring seeds thereof, to be used for their own needs as individuals in pursuit of life and in effort to live, 
And that such basic human rights have been recognized and acknowledged to exist and that these rights are held in perpetuity even outside of the constitutional responsibility of a government to protect an individual's right to engage in commerce.
(Section) 1.(a)
That all County of Lake residents who exercise the rights described in section 1., and are compliant with section 2.(a), and are gardening outside (outdoors) or in green houses (and not withstanding any generally applicable urgency ordinance(s) specifically relating to water conservation), are, as accorded in the paragraphs above, necessarily exempt from any County permitting or other County ordinances that would limit an individual's home gardening efforts in conjunction with section 1.
(Section) 2.
Should neighbor complaints that are not related to section 2.(a), or that are not related to a specific medically verifiable toxic health risk to the public arise as an official complaint to the County as a result of an individual(s) exercising the rights as described in section 1., (and not withstanding any effected party choosing to seek remedy and or reparations by way of litigation through civil proceedings), all the effected parties shall be directed to mediation provided for by the County of Lake, and if resolution between the effected parties cannot be achieved in a reasonable effort to mediate (to be determined by the appointed mediator), the effected parties shall then continue mediation at their own expense (to be equally divided between the effected parties) until a resolution between the parties can be agreed upon, or until one of the effected parties withdraws from the mediation. 
(Section) 2.(a) 
That All who exercise the rights described in section 1., shall take reasonable care to prevent environmental destruction, and are responsible to mitigate any possible foreseen negative impacts on the natural environments, and all persons who neglect such practices shall be subject to the authority designated under section 2.(b) herein, but such remedies are to be used to help individuals come into compliance with this section and not to unreasonably burden individuals who exercise the rights described in section 1.
(Section) 2.(b)
That the County of Lake Environmental Health Department shall administer over individual circumstances that may arise related to section 2. and section 2.(a), herein, but all such administrative authority and compliance inquiries shall be restricted to circumstances where a verifiable neighbor (or resident of the county) complaint in writing and signed by the complainant has been officially registered with the county.
(Section) 3.
That All County, State and Federal criminal laws existing in conflict with individual's exercising the human rights as described in section 1., (and not withstanding an individual in violation of using illegal gardening chemicals, including but not limited to, certain pesticides, herbicides, fungicides and fertilizers), are to be set aside unless it can be determined that the individual circumstance is occurring within the context of 'commerce' related activities as defined herein, or if an individual's violations of Section 2.(a) herein are to the extent of violating a criminal statute. 
For the express purposes of this document the word "commerce" shall be taken to mean:
"The buying and selling of goods or services in any form, and in direct reference to the exchange of United States currency (or other such legally recognized tender) for such goods or services."
(Section) 3.(a)
If any provision of this Initiative or the application thereof to any person or circumstance is held invalid, such invalidity shall not affect other provisions or applications of the Initiative which can be given effect without the invalid provision or application, and to this end the provisions of this Initiative are severable. The People of the County of Lake hereby declare that we would have adopted this Initiative irrespective of the invalidity of any particular portion thereof.


----------



## SunJ (Feb 27, 2014)

They are a bit hard to remove. I'll have a look and get some comments up in a bit, k?


----------



## SunJ (Feb 27, 2014)

The only thing that stands out to me is the wording. While beautifully stated, it will not be easily understood by most. My suggestion would be to keep what you have and add like a Readers Digest version using bullet points. Put in as few words the purpose of each section and what they mean for the reader.

I think you'll find audiences much more receptive to your message then.


----------



## DNAprotection (Feb 28, 2014)

SunJ said:


> The only thing that stands out to me is the wording. While beautifully stated, it will not be easily understood by most. My suggestion would be to keep what you have and add like a Readers Digest version using bullet points. Put in as few words the purpose of each section and what they mean for the reader.
> 
> I think you'll find audiences much more receptive to your message then.


good points SunJ, thanks 
ok hows this:

County of Lake, State of California 
Ordinance No. 11564
Freedom to Grow Plants, Human Rights Restoration Initiative



Declaration:

Whereas in the State of California, the people of the County of Lake do hereby find and declare that:
When in the course of human events, it becomes necessary for people to reaffirm and reestablish the fundamental human rights with which they are naturally endowed, and to assume among the powers of the earth, the equal station to which the laws of nature and of nature's origins entitle them, and to recognize a decent respect for the opinions of humankind, requires that they should declare the causes which compel them to come forward toward the reestablishment of those rights.
We hold these truths to be self-evident: 
That all humans beings are created equal. That human beings are naturally endowed with certain rights, and that among these are life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness, and that to secure these rights, governments are instituted, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, and that whenever any form of government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the right of the people to re-declare and reestablish the inherent human rights that would intrinsically correct such governmental negligence, and to reconstitute such in a form as to them shall seem most likely to effect their safety and happiness.

Therefore, in accordance with the 9th Amendment of the Constitution of the United States of America, 

Amendment IX:
"The enumeration in the Constitution, of certain rights, shall not be construed to deny or disparage others retained by the people.",
and also in accordance with the California State Constitution, Article 1 Declaration of Rights, Section 21.: ..."This declaration of rights may not be construed to impair or deny others retained by the people.",
and, also as consistent with County of Lake Ordinance No. 2267 in relation to private property rights, and, 
whereas disregard and contempt for certain human rights have resulted in barbarous acts which have outraged the conscience of humankind, and, whereas in a world which human beings endeavor to enjoy freedom of speech and belief, and where freedom from fear and want has been proclaimed as the highest aspiration of peoples everywhere, be it here proclaimed that it has become necessary to reaffirm and specifically re-constitute the self evident inherent freedom to grow and use plants as described herein: 


(Section) 1. Findings:



That human beings are naturally endowed with the fundamental right to have and grow the natural plants of this earth, and the naturally occurring seeds thereof, to be used for their own needs as individuals in pursuit of life and in effort to live, and that such basic human rights have been recognized and acknowledged to exist and that these rights are held in perpetuity outside of the constitutional responsibility of a government to protect an individual's right to engage in commerce.


(Section) 1.(a)



That all County of Lake residents who exercise the rights described in section 1., and are compliant with section 2.(a), and are gardening outside (outdoors) or in green houses (and not withstanding any generally applicable urgency ordinance(s) specifically relating to water conservation), are, as accorded in the paragraphs above, necessarily exempt from any County permitting or other County ordinances that would limit an individual's home gardening efforts in conjunction with section 1.

(Section) 2. Responsibilities: 



Should neighbor complaints that are not related to section 2.(a), or that are not related to a specific medically verifiable toxic health risk to the public arise as an official complaint to the County as a result of an individual(s) exercising the rights as described in section 1., (and not withstanding any effected party choosing to seek remedy and or reparations by way of litigation through civil proceedings), all the effected parties shall be directed to mediation provided for by the County of Lake, and if resolution between the effected parties cannot be achieved in a reasonable effort to mediate (to be determined by the appointed mediator), the effected parties shall then continue mediation at their own expense (to be equally divided between the effected parties) until a resolution between the parties can be agreed upon, or until one of the effected parties withdraws from the mediation. 

(Section) 2.(a) 



All who exercise the rights described in section 1., shall take reasonable care to prevent environmental destruction, and are responsible to mitigate any possible foreseen negative impacts on the natural environments, and all persons who neglect such practices shall be subject to the authority designated under section 2.(b) herein, but such remedies are to be used to help individuals come into compliance with this section and not to unreasonably burden individuals who exercise the rights described in section 1.

(Section) 2.(b)



The County of Lake Environmental Health Department shall administer over individual circumstances that may arise related to section 2. and section 2.(a), herein, but all such administrative authority and compliance inquiries shall be restricted to circumstances where a verifiable neighbor (or resident of the county) complaint in writing and signed by the complainant has been officially registered with the county.

(Section) 3. Special Circumstances:



County, State and Federal criminal laws existing in conflict with individual's exercising the human rights as described in section 1., (and not withstanding an individual in violation of using illegal gardening chemicals, including but not limited to, certain pesticides, herbicides, fungicides and fertilizers), are to be set aside unless it can be determined that the individual circumstance is occurring within the context of 'commerce' related activities as defined herein, or if an individual's violation(s) of Section 2.(a) herein are to the extent of violating a criminal statute. 


(Section) 4. Definitions:

(a) For the express purposes of this document the word "commerce" shall be taken to mean:
"The buying and selling of goods or services in any form, and in direct reference to the exchange of United States currency (or other such legally recognized tender) for such goods or services."

(b) For the express purposes of this document the words phrased as "compliance inquiries" shall be taken to mean:

"A written and delivered inquiry, and an in person inquiry as to responding to (a) specific complaint(s), and to which access to inspect private property shall only be in circumstances where the respondent has voluntarily agreed to and granted such access, or where on an individual basis, a court order has provided for such access." 

(c) For the express purposes of this document the words phrased as "to be used for their own needs" shall be taken to mean: 

"For use as food, medicine, fiber, fuel, building materials, environmental damage mitigation or other environmental concerns, privacy, aesthetics or ambiance, spiritual/religious requirement, (or other) basic necessities of life." 

(d) For the express purposes of Section 1. of this document, the word "natural" and the words phrased as "naturally occurring" shall be taken to mean:
Plant species and varieties of such that have evolved in nature through the traditional pollination and cross pollination processes, be that by wind/weather, or animal (including human) assistance. 



(Section) 5.




If any provision of this Initiative or the application thereof to any person or circumstance is held invalid, such invalidity shall not affect other provisions or applications of the Initiative which can be given effect without the invalid provision or application, and to this end the provisions of this Initiative are severable. The People of the County of Lake hereby declare that we would have adopted this Initiative irrespective of the invalidity of any particular portion thereof.


----------



## SunJ (Feb 28, 2014)

Definitely easier to read in this format!


----------



## DNAprotection (Mar 1, 2014)

thanks bro  thats good news...we have also now changed the heading to this:

*  County of Lake, State of California *
* 'The Freedom to Grow Plants, Human Rights Restoration Act of 2014'
** An Ordinance to restore the self evident Human Right to grow and use plants for the basic necessities of life*


----------



## SunJ (Mar 1, 2014)

If I knew how to make a thumbs up, I'd give you a thumbs up! (^.^)


----------



## MOON SHINER (Mar 1, 2014)

Signed! Thanks for the Link!


----------



## RIPE (Mar 2, 2014)

Just signed it. California, Virginia, Maryland, and Georgia are represented. Won't cry if the rest of you get busted for no reason for no crime committed. Enjoy the justice system.


----------



## DNAprotection (Mar 2, 2014)

SunJ said:


> If I knew how to make a thumbs up, I'd give you a thumbs up! (^.^)





MOON SHINER said:


> Signed! Thanks for the Link!





RIPE said:


> Just signed it. California, Virginia, Maryland, and Georgia are represented. Won't cry if the rest of you get busted for no reason for no crime committed. Enjoy the justice system.


thumbs up to all ya'll!


----------



## DNAprotection (Mar 3, 2014)

need proof readers! still doing last minute editing, but we added section 1.(b) and changed section 3., we are hoping to file this today 

"(Section)1.(b)
That any law, to the extent that it would specifically deny or disparage the human rights as described in Section 1. herein is unconstitutional by both the Federal Constitutions 9th Amendment and also by the State Constitutions Article 1 Declaration of Rights, Section 21, and by the fact that such self evident human rights are held in perpetuity by the People."



County of Lake, State of California 
'The Freedom to Grow Plants, Human Rights Restoration Act of 2014'

An Ordinance to restore the self evident Human Right to grow and use plants for the basic necessities of life

Whereas in the State of California, the People of the County of Lake do hereby Find, Declare and Ordain as follows:
When in the course of human events, it becomes necessary for people to reaffirm and reestablish the fundamental human rights with which they are naturally endowed, and to assume among the powers of the earth, the equal station to which the laws of nature and of nature's origins entitle them, and to recognize a decent respect for the opinions of humankind, requires that they should declare the causes which compel them to come forward toward the reestablishment of those rights.
We hold these truths to be self-evident: 
That all humans beings are created equal. That human beings are naturally endowed with certain rights, and that among these are life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness, and that to secure these rights, governments are instituted, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, and that whenever any form of government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the right of the people to re-declare and reestablish the inherent human rights that would intrinsically correct such governmental negligence, and to reconstitute such in a form as to them shall seem most likely to effect their safety and happiness.
Therefore, in accordance with the 9th Amendment of the Constitution of the United States of America, 
Amendment IX:
"The enumeration in the Constitution, of certain rights, shall not be construed to deny or disparage others retained by the people.",
and also in accordance with the California State Constitution, Article 1 Declaration of Rights, Section 21.: ..."This declaration of rights may not be construed to impair or deny others retained by the people.",
and, also as consistent with County of Lake Ordinance No. 2267 in relation to private property rights, and, 
whereas disregard and contempt for certain human rights have resulted in barbarous acts which have outraged the conscience of humankind, and, whereas in a world which human beings endeavor to enjoy freedom of speech and belief, and where freedom from fear and want has been proclaimed as the highest aspiration of peoples everywhere, be it here proclaimed that it has become necessary to reaffirm and specifically re-constitute the self evident inherent freedom to grow and use plants as described herein: 

(Section) 1. Findings:

That human beings are naturally endowed with the fundamental right to have and grow the natural plants of this earth, and the naturally occurring seeds thereof, to be used for their own needs as individuals in pursuit of life and in effort to live, and that such basic human rights have been recognized and acknowledged to exist and that these rights are held in perpetuity outside of the constitutional responsibility of a government to protect an individual's right to engage in commerce.

(Section) 1.(a)

That all County of Lake residents who exercise the rights described in section 1., and are compliant with section 2.(a), and are gardening outside (outdoors) or in a greenhouse (and not withstanding any generally applicable urgency ordinance(s) specifically relating to water conservation), are, as accorded in the paragraphs above, necessarily exempt from any County permitting or other County ordinances that would limit an individual's home gardening efforts in conjunction with section 1.

(Section)1.(b)

That any law, to the extent that it would specifically deny or disparage the human rights as described in Section 1. herein is unconstitutional by both the Federal Constitutions 9th Amendment and also by the State Constitutions Article 1 Declaration of Rights, Section 21, and by the fact that such self evident human rights are held in perpetuity by the People.

(Section) 2. Responsibilities: 

Should neighbor complaints that are not related to section 2.(a), or that are not related to a specific medically verifiable toxic health risk to the public arise as an official complaint to the County as a result of an individual(s) exercising the rights as described in section 1., (and not withstanding any effected party choosing to seek remedy and or reparations by way of litigation through civil proceedings), all the effected parties shall be directed to mediation provided for by the County of Lake, and if resolution between the effected parties cannot be achieved in a reasonable effort to mediate (to be determined by the appointed mediator), the effected parties shall then continue mediation at their own expense (to be equally divided between the effected parties) until a resolution between the parties can be agreed upon, or until one of the effected parties withdraws from the mediation. 

(Section) 2.(a) 

All who exercise the rights described in section 1., shall take reasonable care to prevent environmental destruction, and are responsible to mitigate any possible foreseen negative impacts on the natural environments, and all persons who neglect such practices shall be subject to the authority designated under section 2.(b) herein, but such remedies are to be used to help individuals come into compliance with this section and not to unreasonably burden individuals who exercise the rights described in section 1.

(Section) 2.(b)

The County of Lake Environmental Health Department shall administer over individual circumstances that may arise related to section 2. and section 2.(a), herein, but all such administrative authority and compliance inquiries shall be restricted to circumstances where a verifiable neighbor (or resident of the county) complaint in writing and signed by the complainant has been officially registered with the county.

(Section) 3. Special Circumstances:

Any law, to the extent that it would specifically deny or disparage the Human Rights as described in section 1., (and not withstanding an individual in violation of using illegal gardening chemicals, including but not limited to, certain pesticides, herbicides, fungicides and fertilizers), is to be set aside unless it can be determined that the individual circumstance is occurring within the context of 'commerce' related activities as defined herein, or if an individual's violation(s) of Section 2.(a) herein are to the extent of violating a criminal statute. 

(Section) 4. Definitions:

(a) For the express purposes of this document the word "commerce" shall be taken to mean:
The buying and selling of goods or services in any form, and in direct reference to the exchange of United States currency (or other such legally recognized tender) for such goods or services.

(b) For the express purposes of this document the words phrased as "compliance inquiries" shall be taken to mean:

A written and delivered inquiry, and an in person inquiry as to responding to (a) specific complaint(s), and to which access to inspect private property shall only be in circumstances where the respondent has voluntarily agreed to and granted such access, or where on an individual basis, a court order has provided for such access.

(c) For the express purposes of Section 1. of this document the words phrased as "to be used for their own needs" shall be taken to mean: 
For use as food, medicine, fiber, fuel, building materials, environmental damage mitigation or other environmental concerns, privacy, aesthetics or ambiance, spiritual/religious requirement, (or other) basic necessities of life. 

(d) For the express purposes of Section 1. of this document, the word "natural" and the words phrased as "naturally occurring" shall be taken to mean:
Plant species and varieties of such that have evolved in nature through the traditional pollination and cross pollination processes, be that by wind/weather, or animal (including human) assistance. 
(e) For the express purposes of Section 1.(a) of this document, the word "greenhouse" shall be taken to mean:
Any structure where the sun's light can penetrate at least 80% of the roof (ceiling or top) surface and that is intended for growing plants in. 

(Section) 5. Severability:

If any provision of this Initiative or the application thereof to any person or circumstance is held invalid, such invalidity shall not affect other provisions or applications of the Initiative which can be given effect without the invalid provision or application, and to this end the provisions of this Initiative are severable. The People of the County of Lake hereby declare that we would have adopted this Initiative irrespective of the invalidity of any particular portion thereof.


----------



## SunJ (Mar 3, 2014)

Just saw this. Looks good to me. Good luck!


----------



## DNAprotection (Mar 7, 2014)

SunJ said:


> Just saw this. Looks good to me. Good luck!


Well we filed yesterday, now we have 15 days before we get back a title and summary, then we publish and gather signatures.Below is the final wording that was filed.
Just wanted to keep you up to date,




The People of the County of Lake, in the State of California, do hereby decree:


'The Freedom to Garden Human Rights Restoration Act of 2014'


An Ordinance to restore the natural Human Right to grow and use plants for the basic necessities of life. 


Whereas in the State of California, the People of the County of Lake do hereby Find, Declare and Ordain as follows:

When in the course of human events, it becomes necessary for people to reaffirm and reestablish the fundamental human rights with which they are naturally endowed, and to assume among the powers of the earth, the equal station to which the laws of nature and of nature's origins entitle them, and to recognize a decent respect for the opinions of humankind, requires that they should declare the causes which compel them to come forward toward the reestablishment of those rights.

We hold these truths to be self-evident: 
That all humans beings are created equal. That human beings are naturally endowed with certain rights, and that among these are life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness, and that to secure these rights, governments are instituted, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, and that whenever any form of government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the right of the people to re-declare and reestablish the inherent human rights that would intrinsically correct such governmental negligence, and to reconstitute such in a form as to them shall seem most likely to effect their safety and happiness.

Therefore, in accordance with the 9th Amendment of the Constitution of the United States of America, 

Amendment IX:
"The enumeration in the Constitution, of certain rights, shall not be construed to deny or disparage others retained by the people.",
and also in accordance with the California State Constitution, Article 1 Declaration of Rights, Section 21.: ..."This declaration of rights may not be construed to impair or deny others retained by the people.",
and, also as consistent with County of Lake Ordinance No. 2267 in relation to private property rights, and, 
whereas disregard and contempt for certain human rights have resulted in barbarous acts which have outraged the conscience of humankind, and, whereas in a world which human beings endeavor to enjoy freedom of speech and belief, and where freedom from fear and want has been proclaimed as the highest aspiration of peoples everywhere, be it here proclaimed that it has become necessary to reaffirm and specifically re-constitute the self evident inherent freedom to grow and use plants as described herein: 


Section 1., Findings:



That human beings are naturally endowed with the fundamental self evident right to have and grow the natural plants of this earth, and the naturally occurring seeds thereof, to be used for their own needs as individuals in pursuit of life and in effort to live, and that such basic human rights have been recognized and acknowledged to exist, and that these rights are held in perpetuity outside of the constitutional responsibility of a government to protect an individual's right to engage in commerce.


Section 1.(a)



That all County of Lake residents residing within the unincorporated areas of the County who exercise the rights described in Section 1. of this Act at their residence within said area, and are compliant with Section 2.(a), and are gardening outside (outdoors) or in a greenhouse (and not withstanding any generally applicable urgency ordinance(s) specifically relating to water conservation), are, as accorded in the paragraphs above, necessarily exempt from any County permitting or other County ordinances that would limit an individual's home gardening efforts or abilities in conjunction with Section 1.


Section 1.(b)
That any law, to the extent that it would specifically deny or disparage the human rights as described in Section 1. of this Act is unconstitutional by both the Federal Constitutions 9th Amendment, and also by the State Constitutions Article 1 Declaration of Rights, Section 21, and by the fact that such self evident human rights are held in perpetuity by the People.


Section 2., Responsibilities: 



Should neighbor complaints that are not related to Section 2.(a) herein, or that are not related to a specific medically verifiable toxic health risk to the public arise as an official complaint to the County as a result of an individual(s) exercising the rights as described in Section 1., and Section 1.(a), (and not withstanding any effected party choosing to seek remedy and or reparations by way of litigation through civil proceedings), all the effected parties shall be directed to mediation provided for by the County of Lake, and if resolution between the effected parties cannot be achieved in a reasonable effort to mediate (to be determined by the appointed mediator), the effected parties shall then continue mediation at their own expense (to be equally divided between the effected parties) until a resolution between the parties can be agreed upon, or until one of the effected parties withdraws from the mediation. 

Section 2.(a) 



All who exercise the rights described in Section 1., and Section 1.(a) of this Act, shall take reasonable care to prevent environmental destruction, and are responsible to mitigate any possible foreseen negative impacts on the natural environments, and all persons who neglect such practices shall be subject to the authority designated under Section 2.(b) herein, but such remedies are to be used to help individuals come into compliance with this section and not to unreasonably burden individuals who exercise the rights described in Section 1.

Section 2.(b)



The County of Lake Environmental Health Department shall administer over individual circumstances that may arise related to Section 2. and Section 2.(a) herein, but all such administrative authority and compliance inquiries shall be restricted to circumstances where a verifiable neighbor (or resident of the county) complaint in writing and signed by the complainant has been officially registered with the county.

Section 3., Special Circumstances:



Any law, to the extent that it would specifically deny or disparage the Human Rights as described in Section 1. of this Act, (and not withstanding an individual in violation of using illegal gardening chemicals, including but not limited to, certain pesticides, herbicides, fungicides and fertilizers), is to be set aside unless it can be determined that the individual circumstance is occurring within the context of "commerce" related activities as defined herein, or if an individual's violation(s) of Section 2.(a) of this Act are to the extent of violating a criminal statute. 


Section 3.(a)


This Act shall not apply in circumstances where (a) private rental or lease agreement(s) (contract) exist(s) pertaining to the occupancy and or use of any private land unless such is otherwise specifically enumerated within said agreement(s) (contract), or unless the agreement(s) (contract) does not specify any conditions or agreement pertaining to outside (or greenhouse) home gardening.



Section 4., Definitions:

(a) For the express purposes of this Act, the word "commerce" shall be taken to mean:
The buying and selling of goods or services in any form, and in direct reference to the exchange of United States currency (or other such legally recognized tender) for such goods or services.



(b) For the express purposes of this Act, the words phrased as "compliance inquiries" shall be taken to mean:

A written and delivered inquiry, and an in person inquiry as to responding to (a) specific complaint(s), and to which access to inspect private property shall only be in circumstances where the respondent has voluntarily agreed to and granted such access, or where on an individual basis, a court order has provided for such access.



(c) For the express purposes of Section 1. of this Act, the words phrased as "to be used for their own needs" shall be taken to mean: 
For use as food, medicine, fiber, fuel, building materials, environmental damage mitigation or other environmental concerns, privacy, aesthetics or ambiance, spiritual/religious requirement, (or other) basic necessities of life. 



(d) For the express purposes of Section 1. of this Act, the word "natural" and the words phrased as "naturally occurring" shall be taken to mean:
Plant species and varieties of such that have evolved in nature through the traditional pollination and cross pollination processes, be that by wind/weather, or animal (including human) assistance.

(e) For the express purposes of Section 1.(a) and Section 3.(a) of this Act, the word "greenhouse" shall be taken to mean:
Any structure where the sun's light can penetrate at least 80% of the roof (ceiling or top) surface and that is intended for and used for growing plants in. 




Section 5., Severability:




If any provision of this Act or the application thereof to any person or circumstance is held invalid, such invalidity shall not affect other provisions or applications of the Act which can be given effect without the invalid provision or application, and to this end the provisions of this Act are severable. The People of the County of Lake hereby declare that we would have adopted this Act irrespective of the invalidity of any particular portion thereof.


----------



## DNAprotection (Mar 25, 2014)

UPDATE:

We received the tittle and summary from the County and it publishes on Wednesday, then we can start gathering signatures on Thursday...we need 2,115 valid sigs to make it on the November ballot:

INITIATIVE MEASURE MEASURE TO BE SUBMITTED DIRECTLY TO THE VOTERS


The county council has prepared the following tittle and summary of the chief purpose and points of the proposed measure:


AN INITIATIVE MEASURE TO RESTORE THE NATURAL HUMAN RIGHT TO GROW 
AND USE PLANTS FOR THE BASIC NECESSITIES OF LIFE


This initiative measure asserts that human beings are naturally endowed with the fundamental self-evident right to have and grow the natural plants of this earth and the naturally occurring seeds thereof and that these rights are held in perpetuity outside of the constitutional responsibility of a government to protect an individual's right to engage in commerce. This measure seeks to exempt all Lake County residents within the unincorporated areas of the County from any County permitting or other County ordinances that would limit an individual's outside and/or greenhouse home gardening efforts or abilities as described in the initiative and would declare any law, to the extent it would specifically deny these human rights, to be unconstitutional under both the federal and state constitutions. This measure would require, in the event any neighbor complaints occur as a result of the right to have and grow the natural plants of this earth, which complaints are not related to a specific, medically- verifiable toxic health risk to the public, that the parties involved would be sent to mediation provided by the County of Lake. This initiative measure would require that all who exercise the rights described in the measure must take reasonable care to prevent environmental destruction and to mitigate foreseen negative impacts on the natural environments. The Lake County Environmental Health Department would be required by this measure to act as the administrative authority as to complaints by neighbors and foreseen negative environmental impacts should mitigation be neglected by an individual engaging in the gardening practices described in this measure, but that authority is restricted to circumstances where a verifiable neighbor or resident of the County signs a written complaint and officially registers it with the County. This initiative measure will require that any law, to the extent that it would specifically deny or disparage the human right to garden as described therein, (and not withstanding an individual in violation of using illegal garden chemicals), must be set aside unless it can be determined either that the individual circumstance is occurring within the context of commerce related activities as defined by this measure or if the individual's violation of the environmental obligations described in this measure rises to the violation of a criminal statute. This measure provides that it will not apply in circumstances where a private rental or lease agreement exists pertaining to the use or occupancy of private land unless it is otherwise specifically enumerated within such an agreement or unless the agreement does not specify any terms and conditions regarding outside or greenhouse gardening.

The initiative measure provides that if any provision of the ordinance or the application of such provision to any person or circumstance is held to be invalid, such invalidity shall not affect other provisions or applications of the ordinance which can be given effect without the invalid provision or application. 

Dated: March 21, 2014, ANITA L. GRANT, County Counsel, County of Lake


----------

